# Waxstock poster ??



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Did many people buy these ?? I got number 5 !! Thought these would have gone like hot cakes !! Will look good in my garage !!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

where were they?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

On the DW stand


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh never seen them or I would of had one.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Same I would have had one as well


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

I made sure I got one !! As thought this would be the first of many shows was going to collect them !!


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Thought I'd bump this as wanted to know how many posters where sold ?? :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

34,550 in total. i got number 23,000. very pleased


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Can they still be bought


Brian


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mine is rolled up in the garage!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Mine is up on the wall ,with room for more next year


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

We still have posters available, I am just working out the best way to package them for postage and the cost and will post up here. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

HI, my friend and I paid for two, but only recieved the one, we assumed they were rolled together. Would you be able to send that one out please, i really dont want to miss out on this..

thanks


----------

